# Help me help Tiger Lily?!



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

http://s802.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view¤t=ee88fa58.jpg&evt=user_media_share
There we go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you asking for money to buy her??


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

No!! I can afford to pay for her - I need arguments to get them to sell her to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

what are the people doing with them just breeding? make them an offer and tell them that the market is down and the cost of feed is going up fast so if they were smart they would sell them to somebody fast then offer to buy


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

They breed to their friends stallion, sometimes race them in local races - those are the ones I pity most - breed them every year startin at 2 years old, or auction them or send them to slaughter. They want to keep her as a race horse. Meaning she'll live 5 years - that's the oldest race horse they had. Then it's breed once then slaughter house
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW - in the pic with 3 horses, the palomino is her ma, she's only 8, never seen a vet, and she looks like she's on her way out the door. The bay is her full sister, a year younger. Shes being sold
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your photobucket link did not work for me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She's beautiful, what a gorgeous face. If/when you make them an offer, think of the absolute highest you'd consider paying but offer less than that; that way if they refuse, you can increase your offer without going over your limit. Thats the only advice I've got, and if still no luck, report the abuse and hope the authorities or someone gets them out of there


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I've called animal control MANY times. Only made it harsher on the horses when animal control did nothing. If link isn't working, go to photobucket, find user Speedyheart, album Tiger Lily
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Let's cut to the chase. Keep waving more money in their faces until they can't say no.

To them it's just business.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She's a lovely little mare. I'd lowball them and see what it would take. Offer $250 and they'll say "oh no, we wouldn't sell her for less than $XXX." Then hand them $XXX. Hope you have a much better home for her and give her the TLC she needs!
Good luck!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She's the most amazing thing, she only has one habit, and it's not even too bad except for making me feel bad - she'll grab my shirt when I'm leaving lol. Easily correctable. I really love this filly - heck, my dad knew I love horses and sent me a pic when she was an hour old! I wish I still had it so I could show you guys! I've loved her since I first laid eyes on her. Most the time I like registered horses because I like to see their ancestors. Even if it's just made up of horses no one has ever heard of! I need to get a translator as well. I won't ask their daughters to translate for me, so, I'll bring someone who knows Spanish fluently. I hate those neighbors. Worst owners ever. They breed their boxer at every heat. They dock the tails with a rubber band, and taught their youngest daughter to hit the dogs - and I mean hit/kick - if he was runnin around. Did I mention the dog is a 6 month old boxer? They call him Peepee Boy because he pees when they hit him. I call him Koa so he at least has a true name. If I had somewhere, I'd take him to. But my ma is allergic to dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well good luck!
I'm a bargain hunter and I've never paid asking price for ANYTHING where I could negotiate. The people who owned my gelding wanted $550 and I got them down to $350 delivered even though I had $1,500 in my pocket! So I'd keep working on them. If you can point out her lack of training and see what the meat price for an untrained filly goes for in your area, that would help. I'm pretty sure they'd go for it. You say they race these horses??? They really don't look like TB's and where can you race an unregistered horse?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like you got enough advice - good luck  Hope you get her!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

They Are QH/TB so, Appendixes. Someone owns a "track" basically a long stretch of dirt where they race any other horse. Only ones not allowed are OTTBs. Private owned, you win $$, can bet, etc. that's where these guys go to race - no rules either
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

What should I offer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd only offer $100/$200 for an unregistered, unstarted, thin filly. You never know.
They will probably counter for more and then I'd split that in half and stay firm. They will come back to you in a few days if they need the money, probably 30% more than your second offer, I'd then counter back going to 15% more than second offer. You'll probably get her then, but who knows!
Make sure you state that she still needs to be trained and gotten in shape. You can also say how there are dozens of other fillies you've looked at in that price range. I would be careful not to compliment her too much, but say that you'd like to give her a good home!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright - I think I'm going to say this - I'm interested in buying that filly you have. I like her, and It would mean a lot to me If you'd sell her to me. I'd like to offer $250 for her because she's so young and untrained. - hows that sound?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me 
hope you buy her


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Great news! I just got a pay raise! This will help me get her faster!! I'm so happy! I can't tell my brother though. He just got a pay raise to $10 and he's been working 4 years. I've been working 3 months and I make $10.50 now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck Miss Marie


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! It's good work, and Its part time, i'll still have plenty of time for her WHEN I get her. How can I trailer break enough to be okay on the hour long trip to what will be home? I'll have a few hours to do it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> Thanks! It's good work, and Its part time, i'll still have plenty of time for her WHEN I get her. How can I trailer break enough to be okay on the hour long trip to what will be home? I'll have a few hours to do it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope with all my heart you can get this horse and take her from such nightmare owners-I just saw this thread, and am still reeling from the shock of what you originally described.(*bleeding legs? inexcusible!!!*) My first thought was, "Why hasn't anyone reported this to the local horse rescue???" And this has been going on for years?? It sounds like many there are so accustomed to these monsters that call themselves "horseowners", that it's just shrugged off. I'm not in any way saying this about you-what an awesome perspective you have that someone needs to rescue at least one, and as I've said, I hope you get her!!! By the way, there is anonymity in calling the authorities about animal abuse, and most states have _awesome _horse rescues!! Something to think about and share with the community.... Best of luck! There'll be a lucky horse to have you as their owner!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> I hope with all my heart you can get this horse and take her from such nightmare owners-I just saw this thread, and am still reeling from the shock of what you originally described.(*bleeding legs? inexcusible!!!*) My first thought was, "Why hasn't anyone reported this to the local horse rescue???" And this has been going on for years?? It sounds like many there are so accustomed to these monsters that call themselves "horseowners", that it's just shrugged off. I'm not in any way saying this about you-what an awesome perspective you have that someone needs to rescue at least one, and as I've said, I hope you get her!!! By the way, there is anonymity in calling the authorities about animal abuse, and most states have _awesome _horse rescues!! Something to think about and share with the community.... Best of luck! There'll be a lucky horse to have you as their owner!


It's a cultural thing. No way to stop it. Sorry but it's true.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> Thanks! It's good work, and Its part time, i'll still have plenty of time for her WHEN I get her. How can I trailer break enough to be okay on the hour long trip to what will be home? I'll have a few hours to do it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is she halter broke?

Please have someone experienced there with you. Have hay in the trailer waiting for her, make it seem bright and inviting.

A good exercise is the "sending" exercise. 

Here's a really cool video I just found.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I personally saw to it that she was halter broken, and she trusts me completely and will do anything I ask of her. Theres a nice arena just down the road where I can work with her. Animal control does nothing sadly. My goal is to at least get her out of there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> I personally saw to it that she was halter broken, and she trusts me completely and will do anything I ask of her.


Alright well I hope you can get her into the trailer. If not, there's always the option of backing it into her pen and letting her go in there freely, then closing the doors up.

As soon as you can, I recommend getting her an apt with a vet to see if she needs anything and find a farrier and horsey chiro and saddle fitter for when you need them. Better prepared than scrambling last minute.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Subbing and hoping that you get to buy her! Sorry I can't see any pictures of her..


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll try to get on a comp to upload pics because comp isn't set up yet due to movin
_Posted via Mobile Device_

_Edit: On comp now! Pics to follow_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, here are some uploaded pics in case the links aren't working for ya!









Thats her checking me out over the fence between their yard and mine








Her in her "clean" stall, sadly thats how clean it typically is because it only gets cleaned every two weeks - aka, when I'm over there








One to show off her markings








Another to show off her dorsal stripe and her wheelbarrow/feeder. Note, the door to the stall is typically closed so she has no cover

Resizing isn't working - sorry!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks so sweet and beautiful! I can just imagine her contentment when you're there!!! I hope you get her soon-best of luck!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I hope you get her too. Good luck!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She's a real looker, always makes me feel horrible when I'm leaving because she'll try and grab my shirt or she'll put her head over the fence to watch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> She's a real looker, always makes me feel horrible when I'm leaving because she'll try and grab my shirt or she'll put her head over the fence to watch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would just about tear my heart out - I'm hoping and praying they'll sell her to you...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's very pretty and that's such a sad situation she and the other horses (and dogs) are in! I hope you're able to get her!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

They're best friends with my dad so I hope if I play on emotions, they might give in to me. Its always horrible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

If they're abusing their horses you need to report them. I'm not sure if someone already said this because I only skimmed the pages as I'm low on time, but you do need to report them ASAP they cannot be allowed won get away with this


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I have - MANY times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> She's a real looker, always makes me feel horrible when I'm leaving because she'll try and grab my shirt or she'll put her head over the fence to watch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 that would tear my heart out too


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Almost makes me wish she'd try to bite me like her dam so I wouldn't feel the worst person ever, only a horrible person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

That's good maybe offer to help them learn other ways to teach their horses to dance it could be they just don't know another ways same for other things just a lackmof education


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I offered to break in their horse one time or help to break in, and they got VERY offended and mad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

can you make payments on her


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Soonest she can be mine is April 15 due to barn and all that... So, I do have one stupid beginner question though. How do I find a saddle that will fit her right - for training, not riding. Should I put off getting one until she's older? I have never fit a saddle to a horse. My lease horse came with tack and all other horses have tack already. So, not sure on that one as i've never fit one :/ thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> I offered to break in their horse one time or help to break in, and they got VERY offended and mad
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


MissMarie, these people are so beyond low - I'm a mild-mannered person, but this is the bottom of the barrel. What I would do is simply this : continue with your excellent plan of saving to buy this horse a.s.a.p., then be done with them directly. Feel wonderful you have saved another horse from a terrible fate of abuse, and spoil her, love her, ride her, and be proud of it! I am sensing that possibly there are too many cases where you live that the authorities won't take it seriously? Where I live, if someone had to call even twice on a situation like that, the owners would be in jail, and the horses cared for by horse rescue. Immediately. Nonetheless, just focus on getting this horse, and give her a wonderful life. I don't know how old you are, but assertiveness gets better with age-what I mean by that is, many horse people here would be calling the animal control so often, that they'd do something just out of sheer pressure! Good for you in what you're doing, and good luck!!!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> Soonest she can be mine is April 15 due to barn and all that... So, I do have one stupid beginner question though. How do I find a saddle that will fit her right - for training, not riding. Should I put off getting one until she's older? I have never fit a saddle to a horse. My lease horse came with tack and all other horses have tack already. So, not sure on that one as i've never fit one :/ thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would consult someone you really trust at the barn to guide you about the saddle, and maybe also get you a really good deal!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

If it was about $$, I'd have her end of the month, I've been saving long enough. I turn 18 on April 14, so that's when she can legally be mine. I called animal control weekly for 4 months about them. There are worse cases and the shelter is full to the brim, there are no rescues to take them, so that's why nothin has been done. It kills me every day knowing what they do. What kills me worst is the puppies. Putting a rubber band on the tail so tight it dies and falls off?! Those poor pups cry from pain and there's NOTHING I can do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, I'm thinking About the tests I want to do/have done and here's what I came up with: 
-HYPP
-HERDA
-GBED
-Cerebellar Abiotrophy Screening Test (CA)
And just for fun:
-Dun Zygosity
-Red Factor
-Agouti Factor

That's $250 - or one and a half weeks of work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge heaps of luck barreled your way! Sounds like you have an excellent plan and have put loads of thought into this. Way to go, can't wait to hear a success story, fingers crossed!
As for the saddle I'm sure she's going to grow under your care and I'd hold off for a bit. Just get her used to the basics like feet handeling, tarping, loading, lounging. That'll keep you busy till she fills out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

This has been being thought up over a year.... This is a much smarter revised version of the first plan. That one involved night time, a big stock trailer, ski masks, dog treats, forged sale documents and a rented pasture xD oh - and probably jail time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

aa if that would work I would of rescued a lot of horses by now-Or the Godfather way. I hope it all works out for you let us know prays to you and that horse


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep everyone updated and post more pics as I get em. 
Also, should I let her ride loose in the trailer on the way home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Subbing because I want to know what happens. I REALLY hope you get her


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

If there is any way in hell, I'll get her out of there. I'll do what it takes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

What foods can I feed her to help her gain weight??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't go getting ahead of yourself; you don't even know if they'll sell you the horse.

IF they do, make sure she has a forage-rich based diet. Beet pulp can help put on weight, but so can a good senior feed. She doesn't look all that thin to me, just young and growing fast.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know them well and I'm pretty sure I can get them to sell. However, it might not be for less than $1,000 which I guess I'd be willing to pay as a last resort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am praying that you are able to buy Tiger Lily soon 
it sound like these people don't deserve any pets


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is soo pretty, best of luck that you get her!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks - she really is an eye catcher. 

I always mix up duns and buckskins - which is she?? XD I want to say Dun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Primitive striping on the legs + a clear line is dun. A faint smudged stripe or countershading is not dun.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

But she has shoulder barring which throws me off to think Dun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing i REALLY hope you get her.... that yard she is in right now is pathetic... your right -she deserves better.. any horse would deserve better than she has right now... Good lcuk


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

When she does have cover, I can never be happy though. It means a mare is being bred or she's in a pen with goats who eat most/all the feed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

She could be dunskin my friends mare is. And she's just as beautiful.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats a possibility! You guys think that's likely??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Well good luck!
> I'm a bargain hunter and I've never paid asking price for ANYTHING where I could negotiate. The people who owned my gelding wanted $550 and I got them down to $350 delivered even though I had $1,500 in my pocket! So I'd keep working on them. If you can point out her lack of training and see what the meat price for an untrained filly goes for in your area, that would help. I'm pretty sure they'd go for it. You say they race these horses??? They really don't look like TB's and where can you race an unregistered horse?


Ok Flygap...I may need you around when it's time for me to buy a horse...sounds like you've got skills


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

FlyGap - when I go lookin for a draft or trained horse in a few months, I'm hittin you up for help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm there for you girls! I love a bargain and I'm a stickler.
MissMarie are you still going to try for Tiger Lily?

Trick is having CASH MONEY in hand! I save for months or years before I go after something. Of course right now it's a buyers market. When I was horse shopping I found "perfect horse", registered, drop dead good lookin, perfectly trained and they wanted over $2,000 for him. I got them down to $1,200 and to be delivered over an hour away but bought Rick instead. I still wish I would have gotten that gelding. Then a nice registered paint came up dead broke, huge and lovely, trail/parade/wagon race bomb proof, shot off of and they wanted $1,200. I offered $500 and they agreed but THEN I found my daughters gelding and went for him... 
Paid $300 less than asking price. I would have paid triple what they wanted. Made an offer, he declined, then called us back 30 mins later and took it with the guarantee that he could buy him back if he didn't work out (which was included in my offer).

Just be sure you seem like the good responsible people you are. Have good photos of your place, references, etc. Most people want their horses to go to a good home where they will be loved and taken care of.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting Tiger Lily for sure as long as they'll sell, but if my new job keeps up, I can afford a second horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I found two better pictures. You can't see her shoulder bars in one because they fade in and out depending on the season

http://s802.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view¤t=ea2700f8.jpg&evt=user_media_share
http://s802.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view¤t=22ae6dea.jpg&evt=user_media_share
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the links did not work- Like said before do not get ahead of your self get tiger first and see what she need that way you have the money to help her


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh trust me, she'll come first. She definitely will need to be dewormed and have her shots - that's $120 so yeah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

oh I just love that beautiful face 
I sure hope you are able to buy her


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The mare is grey. Possibly has dun, but I wouldn't say for sure one way or another... Grey can produce dun like characteristics during the lightening process.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

For everyone who has trouble seeing a picture on the link, here you go:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She's so girlie, I like her!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, she's definitely feminine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cute! Hope all works out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd say don't be in a hurry to get another horse. I've juggled multiple horses before and it's _hard_... Just get your Tiger Lily, love her to pieces, and spoil the heck out of her! (Not behaviorally xD just... care wise. xD)


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

XD If I do get another, it will be another rescue from
Them lol. Next I'd go for her ma, I think with proper care she could be saved
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Her ma is quite feisty, I think that's why she's held on so long. She's got the habit of biting. She knows how to be ridden, but I'd restart the whole training if I went with her. I'd also have to figure out how to soften her mouth although I think she could learn bitless with work. I find Tiger Lily is at most risk. So, if things go well with her and once she's healthy, I'd try to buy her ma who I call Moonlight Dreamer. So, She'd be next if I got two horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Poor ol' ma! As someone who's dealt with a lot of underweight, mistreated horses, I can give you a bit of advice: Nutrition is so, so important.

Figuring out the balance of carbohydrates, proteins, etc. that your dear needs is difficult, but so worth it! Feed by weight, not by volume (which is a general rule anyways, but I find that a lot of people do this... and it's kind of a big deal). Also, adding supplements helps SO much! I've seen such a huge change in horses just with a couple added supplements! For her, because she's underweight right now, I'd think that a weight gain supplement was in order. And remember that nutrition has a direct link to not only (obviously) the horse's overall health and well being, but also to a horse's hooves, hair quality/growth, and attitude!

And (you probably already know this, but I cannot stress this enough – I've known people who just... didn't, because they didn't understand) keep salt available at all times! Mudpie loves the himalayan salt licks – and I love them because they don't dissolve in the rain and he can't bite chunks out of them!

And, to compile more basic, obvious rules of feeding: feed little often; if possible give her free choice hay at all times (preferably low protein grass hay). I really recommend feeding a supplementary grain/complete feed – Mudpie (even though he's only 6) gets senior feed which is excellent for him! It's been over two years and we're still trying to get his hooves healthy again – they're getting better but it's taking forever! And, quite obviously, keep fresh water available at all times. I'm sure you already know, but I just felt like blabbing it all out, so there it is.

And, some more advice (which I know you probably don't want xD): Blanket during winter... Yes, Southern California winters are EPICALLY AWESOME, but she'll still benefit from a blankie – a lightweight, waterproof one is kind of all you lucky duckies need! (Unless you're in a desert area... in which case I think it gets pretty chilly and she might need more) Aaaaand, since you're in California, you can get LMF Feeds, which are AWESOME! And you may also be able to get Elk Grove Milling Feeds, which are really good, too (Stable Mix is great stuff)! 

I think that the first things you're gonna want to get done are her feet (trimmed, and possibly shod if they're really terrible), deworming (start with a mild one like Ivermectin and as you start her rotation, you can just gently increase the potency of the dewormers she receives), and, of course, teeth floating. Teeth floating is infinitely important because young horse's teeth are soft, and they develop hooks and uneven wear really easily – take care of it regularly, or it causes problems! xD And her vaccinations... GET RABIES! I know horses don't regularly get it and it's not in your area, blah blah blah... but to an unvaccinated horse, rabies has a 100% fatality rate and what a tragedy it'd be to lose your horse because she/he was lacking one vaccination... And all the regulars

Gosh, you're probably like "Well THIS person like to see herself type!" and you probably don't want my advice, but there it is I've dealt with a crapton of... well, crap when it comes to picking up the pieces and trying to fix a mistreated/neglected horse!

You totally have to keep us updated!!!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the advice and really appreciate it! If things go well/right and Tiger Lily has improved greatly, I hope to get her ma by summers end. My goal for Tiger Lily by end of summer is to get her to pass a health check, have her feet cared for (gotta get her used to that), get her dewormed and give her shots. Training wise I'd like to get her lunging properly and if possible, ground driving. I plan on buying the 60 day supply of weight/muscle gain as that seems like that's all she's need as shes not too underweight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

When it comes to supplements, remember that you've gotta keep them on it long term. It has to pass through their system and start taking affect and then it'll make changes. The reason that she doesn't have muscle is because a) she's young, b) she's underweight, c) she's not being worked or not being worked properly. Don't get her any of those dumb "muscle building" steroid... things. They're a waste of money... and no, they don't work. xD

Be patient with her condition... she's pretty underweight (not emaciated, but not well cared for) and needs some TLC!  Oh, and take a curry comb and groom/massage her EVERYWHERE! You'll see _such_ a difference. If she acts like it hurts in one area, do it more in that area! She'll appreciate it so much! Massage really hard and deep... And it will also make her coat healthy and shiny and soft

Where in So Cal are you? (If you don't mind me asking )


----------



## fromthismoment (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay here is my advice. Find out a fair price. Offer fair price. Give them a short deadline to reply(I'd go for three days two weeks maximum). (If it was me and I wanted that horse I'd pay anything no matter how ridiculous it was which is probably bad advice) If they say no and don't have a counteroffer and refuse to sell. Just start reporting them to whatever your local animal abuse agency is. If they do sell make sure you *have everything in writing*. Because really the only reason I'm recommending you wait on reporting them is so you can try to get this horse. 

Please report these people either way. Have any documentation pictures/videos etc that you can get.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

About an hour north of San Diego and south of Los Angeles! You heard of Norco?? 

In case anyone's interested, they use a double strand twisted wire bit. So, not even just a cruel one, this is like hell. 

I've been the one person whose been good to Tiger Lily since birth, so she trusts me. She lets me touch her on her legs. 

Moonlight is tempermental and doesn't trust people at all - not that I can blame her and she does have good leg cues. I rode her one time and I didn't want to use the bit so I tried to use leg cues and she did well. Poor baby has a mouth like concrete. I don't expect she'll ever be a people person, but my goal is to get her to see I'll never hurt her and always spoil her. She is 9 years old this year, and has had 7 foals in her life without proper nutrition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I have reported them, there are too many cases. I've already printed out a bill of sale I found online, filled in all the appropriate info, just waitin on the price and their sig!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeeeeep I know where Norco is! 

I second the paperwork!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

They and my dad live in Mira Loma, it's like bordering Norco! I live down in Temecula
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucky ducky! I would love to live in Temecula. In fact, that's kinda where I'd like to end up in my life I'd love to be a working student for Hawley Bennett!

I was in Del Mar last weekend! You're so close to Mary's! SO JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol Temecula is dreadfully boring if you don't have a car or liscense or horse! The stable I'm lookin at for Tiger Lily is right up next to the Santa Rosa plataue!
Sadly, I never get to go to Del Mar!
Lol, I'll gladly trade you then haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha I was scrubbing nasty slimy bricks with bleach and jomax all weekend, and painting and scrubbing and... eaughhhh  xD It's a town for snooters, that's for sure! ;D

I completely, 100% recommend (after ye get your dear Tiger Lily) going to Mary's and stocking up on everything. There was this awesome halter that was purple and said "Your Highness" with crowns. xD I'd've gotten it for Mudpie, but it was more of a mare's halter... :/ hee hee!  Plus they carry lots of other epic things! And that staff is awesome

If you ever see Hawley Bennett you must run up and grovel at her feet and tell her how awesome she is and that she's my hero!! xD


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

hey im in murrieta, next to santa rosa plateau as well. I go riding there sometimes


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

That's fun xD at this time i'd still gladly trade!

Where is Mary's??  I've never heard of it 

XD I for sure will! If I ever see her, I'll tell Hawley Bennett to come on the forums just to say hi to you!

Really attackships? I don't know many horse people or riders down here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mary's is at the Del Mar... Show Park? I think they changed the name recently... I don't know... xD It's SO EPIC! It's like, the Dover's of the west coast!! You definitely need to go! Google it! There's an online store and all that, but it's not hard at all to find directions. xD

Just tell Hawley that I WILL find her and I WILL tell her that she's my hero!! xD Just kidding, I'm not _that_ much of a stalker... xD heehee

But OMG!!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

the area i live in is called la cresta, 10 minutes from the 15 freeway. it's a more equine friendly area, theres lots of horses around here. i wish there were more trails though! 

i just went to down to mary's tack last week. It's in del mar...Took me about an hour but it was worth it! I had fun looking around and its a large place. There are no decent tack stores near me anymore!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so glad to meet other Southern Cali people!! I know like one who is not family o.o you guys are all welcome to come see Tiger Lily when I get her lol

It looks like I'm having to plan a trip to Mary's!

I know where La Cresta is!!

Dan's Feed & Seed as well as Southwest Tack shop are pretty good I think! Dan's has better saddles, but Southwest has better bridles! Both are in Temecula by the Ralph's and best buy on highwy 79
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I, unfortunately, live in Central California. In an area so rural none of you will ever have heard of it before. xD It stinks!!

I want to compete at Galway one day....... so bad!! xD


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, if you been to Del mat, I consider you close!
I almost got a job at a stable that competes there o.o I wasnt 18 though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Freaking OMG! I want to do Galway, and Twin Rivers, and Woodside, and Flint Ridge, and RamTap, and everywhere else, and Rebecca Farms, and *pantpant* – wait, I'll just stop there. xD


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks missmarie, i've never heard of southwest tack. I'll have to check it out. Oh yeah, theres dan's and big horse too... i forgot haha. I guess theres more places than i thought.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

XD I like to watch! Not compete - not that I've ever tried...

Southwest is 2 doors down from where I work o.o bad for my paycheck!! Run by nice knowledgable people!! I got an application to work there and they had a great horse test! They have a lot of bits for good prices too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, I'm going to use the Ultra 5-way Rotational Wormer Kit from Stateline. I'm going to get her a Jolly Stall Snack Combo - just gotta pick a flavor, Himalayan salt on a rope, and Corta-FLX More Muscle Solution (that's what my friend uses) all can be found on Stateline. What do you guys think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did I miss something or did you even get the horse yet? (as of last night you hadn't) 

I wouldn't be planning on buying her things, etc. until you actually have her in your possession. Its kind of putting the cart before the horse so to speak.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Obviously I'm not purchasing it yet, but I like to price things so I can see how much I'll have on hand so i know how much I can afford to pay for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry but it sounds like you have all these huge plans for this mare and her dam, and you don't even know if they will sell to you yet. Planning things without having the horse(s) in your possession is only going to set yourself up for heartbreak.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

The himalayan salt lick is fantastic, but I must warn you – they eat the jolly stall snacks in about a day or less. But she'll love the himalayan salt lick just like she would the jolly stall snack –*except she can't take bites out of it! 

As for the muscle... She doesn't need a muscle building supplement –*she's malnourished right now, and young. As her condition improves, her body will get healthier and healthier, and muscle will start to develop as you work her. Also, as she grows older, she'll have more of an ability to grow muscle. Instead, try a weight gain supplement, a multi-purpose "complete" supplement, a vitamin supplement, joint, hoof, etc.  That'll benefit her way more.

Mudpie loves his jolly ball! He plays with it all the time. Some horses just don't play with them, but some love it! It all depends on your dear girl I haven't had a chance to look at the deworming pack you want to buy, but just as a disclaimer, it's not enough to just switch from one to another... For example, you wouldn't just do pyrantel pamoate one time and then ivermectin, and then pyrantel pamoate again. Does that make sense? xD


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

slow down first get the horse and see what she need basics first then you could tell your friend to get you things as a horse warming gift but take care of her first than buy toys and everythink els( slow wins the race)


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know the owners, I'm not above playing hardball to get her. We feel there's a 99% chance they'll sell. I'm thinkin I'll put her on pasture board so she has room to romp and play and actually excersize
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

I think that filly is for sale? I just called a man who spoke Spanish? And it was in the same stalls in the picture. Im going down their tommorow? How weird?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that would be very nice for her keep- thinking with your head and the heart will follow


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

When you get your dear Tiger Lily (we are being optimistic here!), work with a trainer to help you help her become a solid, well-prepared girl! A pasture is fine as long as it is kept clean and she isn't just turned out and left to grow up. I'd say working with her daily, or at least five days out of the week, will be what she needs. Lots of love...


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

It is the fillly for sale. He had it listed for 700 and I offered 250 and he accepted. Sorry girl she's mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity horseguru - can we see a link to the ad? Just curious!


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea can we post CL listings? I'm jk now reading this thread I wouldn't take the horse. I would pay him 250 and then walk him to you and give it for free. I'd rescue her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah we can post CL links horsguru.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep you can post Craigslist links!

It seems that she's quite fond of this girl... Would be a shame for her to lose her Tiger Lily...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait...this is almost too dramatic..Soo long story short, this girl is DYING to have this filly, has wanted her for years but circumstances wouldn't allow it to happen then. She finally is in the last few steps of finally owning the filly...New member shows up on the forum and announces they are going to buy the filly for the $250, that someone advised the OP to do in the beginning of the thread..Now the new member is buying the filly and too bad so sad for the girl...Then the new member wants to rescue the filly and GIVE it to the OP..Did I just step into story land or is this real? I understand 100% the OP wants the filly, like is dying to have it..This seems like another bad Flicka remake..

OP and HorseGuru, I hope you both can work it out. I know OP wants the filly, but in the horse world it really is "he who has the money first wins"..Good luck to you both..Hopefully something can be worked out and everyone be happy.......That's how all of the Flicka movies end anyway..


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Wait, wait, wait...this is almost too dramatic..Soo long story short, this girl is DYING to have this filly, has wanted her for years but circumstances wouldn't allow it to happen then. She finally is in the last few steps of finally owning the filly...New member shows up on the forum and announces they are going to buy the filly for the $250, that someone advised the OP to do in the beginning of the thread..Now the new member is buying the filly and too bad so sad for the girl...Then the new member wants to rescue the filly and GIVE it to the OP..it Did I just step into story land or is this real? I understand 100% the OP wants the filly, like is dying to have it..This seems like another bad Flicka remake..
> 
> OP and HorseGuru, I hope you both can work it out. I know OP wants the filly, but in the horse world it really is "he who has the money first wins"..Good luck to you both..Hopefully something can be worked out and everyone be happy.......That's how all of the Flicka movies end anyway..


I'm rather confused, too. :|


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

mudpie said:


> I'm rather confused, too. :|


omg lol what is going on??? I've been following this thread and suddenly it got very dramatic. I saw the 'sorry girl she's mine' and I literally gasped out loud.

I know how much she has her heart set on this horse, I have been to the point where I was SURE I was going to get a mare, had everything worked out, then someone that I KNEW that knew I wanted her, bought her out from under me for more just because he knew I wanted her. I know it's hard, but try not to get attached until you have her. It's absolutely heart breaking.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SkyeDawn said:


> omg lol what is going on??? I've been following this thread and suddenly it got very dramatic. I saw the 'sorry girl she's mine' and I literally gasped out loud.
> 
> I know how much she has her heart set on this horse, I have been to the point where I was SURE I was going to get a mare, had everything worked out, then someone that I KNEW that knew I wanted her, bought her out from under me for more just because he knew I wanted her. I know it's hard, but try not to get attached until you have her. It's absolutely heart breaking.


I know..It's too much..I mean, I feel like I'm reading a story and the antagonist just entered the room..





mudpie said:


> I'm rather confused, too. :|


Right!?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huh? WHAT IS GOING ON HERE???!!!!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

So lost... :|


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Seriously that MUST be a joke. I saw JK in there.


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

I talked to him a week ago and sat I was going to go look at it. But I was just looking on new posts and read this story. I don't have the heart to do that to anyone. I feel like why not buy the horse for her and she can keep the money to care for it? 

Just trying to be a nice guy. I almost fell out of my chair also lol.
She is young 18 and money it tight. I hAve money so it can be tax write off or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

That'd be awfully kind of you So can you post the ad, please? I'm dying to see it!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

HorseGuru said:


> I talked to him a week ago and sat I was going to go look at it. But I was just looking on new posts and read this story. I don't have the heart to do that to anyone. I feel like why not buy the horse for her and she can keep the money to care for it?
> 
> Just trying to be a nice guy. I almost fell out of my chair also lol.
> She is young 18 and money it tight. I hAve money so it can be tax write off or something
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope you are honest and true to your word 
this will be a nice surprise 
Did you let her know yet what you are doing?


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm trying to find the add. No I have not told her. I just realized this 15 minutes ago and I asked th boss(wife) and ha her read it and got the ok! I am going to pm her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

let us know what happens


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my, this will be the best surprise ever.  this is the kind of thing she won't ever forget. This kind of thing changes a person. It's nice to be that catalyst. She will probably consider you Tiger Lily's guardian angel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow what an awesome thing to do! I hope you find the ad because I would love to see it too!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Before y'all go getting all ooey gooey, HG stated he found the ad on CL. If it's still there, why can't he find and post it? Or better yet, give _me_ the area of SoCal the ad is supposed to be in, and I'll find it if it actually exists. 

Sorry, but color me HIGHLY skeptical that there's some random guy who just_ happens_ to be on the same BB as the OP, from the_ exact_ same area of SoCal, and he's going to buy this horse and give it to some young woman he's supposedly never met. :?

My BS-O-Meter needle is buried in the red. If I'm wrong I'll apologize, but I don't think I am. This whole thing stinks like 3 day old fish.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so confused lol I'll try to play catch up now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

Inland empire. He deleted it. It is sold to me because I was coming with a trailer. Very broken English but hey don't believe me. Idgaf. Miss Marie! I will make your dream come true ok girl! Don't let these people all say it's lies and bs? Because you know what? There jealous. And a girl who will spend time and groom and take care of a horse in my book that is not even yours. Deserves a reward. So of you don't believe GTFO  thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems darned peculiar.... giving a horse to someone who's short of money and never been met and who is all over the forum posting about different horses to be acquired 

Colour me astonished and sceptical.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I hope you post pictures!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

What street does he live on? I can verify this so we can just settle whether it's true or false. Can't blame me for being cautious. I'd love it but I'm unsure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

hoopla said:


> Seems darned peculiar.... giving a horse to someone who's short of money and never been met and who is all over the forum posting about different horses to be acquired
> 
> Colour me astonished and sceptical.


 all over the forum about horses I acquired? I can't own horses. I can't buy horses? I'm sorry but you can be skeptical all you want! I'm ok with that! But like I said I can be a **** and she will watch that horse be put on the trailer and gone. I want to be nice but I'm getting irritated at being called out.


Ygpm marrie


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Ygpm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I, for one, need help with my math homework. :|

Either way, I really hope that everything goes perfectly! You must let us know!!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

To much sh*t and not enough shovels in my opinion. Number one I feel your pain on seeing animals be abused BUT I don't understand why now after years of seeing this you are willing to pay up to $1000 for it? Your dad is their best friend? Hmmmm your 17? I just see red flags all over the place. I don't know if this is an attempt to sell this horse by saying it is in desperate need...ect. I saw the pictures she is a little thin...but she is clean...her stall is clean...I saw her in the group of horses along with a fat goat running around...I am just lost. I am not sure even if this second deal with another pressure sales tactic of "oh no now mr. evil shows up and threatens to steal the horse out from under poor innocent little girl who is already tragicly affected by watching this horse being neglected and is oh so close to getting her"...I call Bull****...just the skeptic in me I have seen people do craaazzzzyyyy things to sell horses...


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I will apologize if I am wrong...but somethin smells stinky.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I never wanted anyone else to purchase her? I have to wait until I'm 18 because my mom hates horses. I got a job not Too long ago, so I can finally afford her and I'm almost 18. Yes, they keep goats fat because they sell them for slaughter. And those pics are pre-training. Next time in out there - next weekend - I'll get new pics. I want to buy her. Not anything else
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

this is definitely a strange thread. but both horseguru and misssmarie (and me!) seem to live near eachother... i saw horseguru post a CL ad on a horse they were looking at in this area earlier in the week. 

Strange situation but certainly possible


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I do understand your opinion, but I know the facts. I'm not lying and I love this fully. I have no clue who this other person is and I have yet to receive a PM from them. That came out snippety or whatever, sorry :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a turn of situation... Sitting back to see what happenes..


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

|:happydance:|
This is me in a padded room. Good luck fellas.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Naaaa like I said if it is legit I apologize I just don't understand...to complicated for a simple horse sale. You want it...you make an offer especially if they are "best friends" with your dad...I don't understand what this big huge deal is about. They are in it for money IF they are as bad as you state. So you have to give them $$$. Ok????? I'm not being mean I just don't know what the issue is. You wanna do something BIG for ALL these horses not just the one you like so much. Crawl up the Animal Controls rear end on the matter...tell them your gonna call the news media if something is not done ASAP...Call every rescue in your area...I had an issue here with some irresponsible owners...I called local agencies they didn't want to help me...I called state agencies...you can call your state vet...your state Ag inspectors...you can do alot for all of them. Keep calling EVERYONE till someone listens. BUT I will tell you from the pictures I saw they looked fine like I said...a little thin. Their eyes look bright, their hair is combed...the quarters they live in look cleaned. I mean it may not be EXTREMELY pampered BUT they have block wall enclosures they are in...I can look at the block and see no visible signs that feces was high at anytime...there would be stains on the walls if they had been full. I don't know why someone is whipping their legs...Good luck still lost...still don't have 100% faith in this and as far as theis horse_guru guy I would be leary of anyone wanting to meet with me off the internet offering a free horsey...kinda sounds like the weirdo at the park looking for little girls to give free candy to or go to his car to see his pretty puppy...crrreeeeepppyyyy


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> |:happydance:|
> This is me in a padded room. Good luck fellas.



lol no kidding


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

subbing, wanna know what happens!!! I am in that padded room after reading this too FlyGap!

Going to go clean stalls and wait on massage lady!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

subbing! can't wait to see how this is resolved. hopefully all works out for the best.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm most confused... I'll see if I can get ahold of the owners daughter and see what she says


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

HorseGuru, tell me the guys name or what street he lives on? I'm waitin on his daughter to respond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It puts the lotion on it's skin..


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

lol DrumRunner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you ever seen that movie? lol I'm not trying to knock you or HorseGuru but this situation is a little strange..Like I said earlier, good luck to you and I hope you get the filly but please be careful..This story has taken a weird turn.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay so I'm thoroughly confused... Waitin to see what happens.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Trust me DrumRunner, I'll be careful and let everyone know as soon as their daughter replies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW, so everyone knows I'm not making crap up if they post the street/owners name to someone, probably Mudpie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

did the daughter reply. i already called and told them to let them know it was sold


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Still waitin on a response. What's the owners name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope this works out for you


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks - me too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay this thread got totally creepy in a big hurry. MissMarie, I know how badly you want this horse. However, your safety has to come first. Contact the owner of Tiger Lily and ask if the filly is for sale. You said they had planned on keeping her to race. Why would they sell her then? How did this other person just "find" this thread about a horse he just bought? Who deletes a CL listing before they have cash in hand? Most people don't get around to deleting their adds then even. Do not let your emotions about an animal over run your street smarts. This whole situation is very fishy. Please be careful.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

eh, if this person hasn't even said anything or pm'd you... they're full of it


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I am being very careful, and unless they can give me solid proof (I think the daughter got her phone taken away again) even just the owners name, if they have a pool, or what kinds of dogs they have correctly, i might be more inclined to take it serious. I need to tred slow and careful here. I do have my extreme doubts but, in all honesty, even if they do take her, I don't mind so long as they give her the love she deserves. Don't get me wrong, I would be very upset, but, if it meant she was safe and happy and cared for? I'd be okay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cant you just go and talk to the owners and say I would like to buy this filly?!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Big fat pile of BS. Not necessarily the OP, but horseguru.

Why would come on here and say, "Nanananana, I bought your filly!" and then on the next post say, "Nevermind, I'm gonna give her to you."

Seriously?

OP, why haven't you just asked the owners yet? Do they not have a door you can knock on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's what I'd like to know too, Sunny. The pictures she took are obviously around someone's dwelling.

As far as HG, that whole situation is weird, creepy, and simply not believable. I don't know whether they're a creeper or just someone playing Horsie Fantasy Island, but either way my BS sirens have been working over time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I live in Temecula and see my dad every other weekend. That's 45 minutes from where they live. I don't see my dad again until next weekend, otherwise I would have gone to see them the minute this all started, but I can't because of the whole distance thing and the fact it's moms (-.-) weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I became confused when MissMarie you had no money to buy her with,but needed arguments to get the person to sell her to you. 
It is good to have dreams but always best to meet it head on. I don't know if it is too late, but since you have mucked the barn before they could worked something out to bring the price
down. go to the people and ask them very politely if you can know where the horse went, 
since you have been in touch with the person via internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Call your dad an explain the situation maybe he can contact them. You will need cooperation of your dad and mom no matter what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Money is not the issue. Age is. I can afford to purchase her and care for her. I'm 17 and my mother hates horses. My aunt is the only horse family I've got. Mother says I can get a horse when she'll have nothing to do with it - aka when im 18. Which is April 14. So, money isn't an issue, I just got $515 on Friday and I get a similar paycheck on the 15th and then the 30th. So, I can definitely afford her. $515 covers one month care + vet + farrier. So, I can afford her but I'm not 18 yet. Dad wouldn't care and wouldn't take time to help me even if I begged
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Missmarie, you're obviously not in a position to live your dream


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok get theirnames and phone no. and talk to them. They obviously know you. I would.know whose mucking my stalls and when I broke some toes I paid people well to clean my pasture and barn. 
Bringing this here to the Forum is so moot point. There isn't anything we can do.
It's up to you .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay. For the last time. I can afford her. I can't purchase her until April though. I came here to ask for tips to get them to sell. None of this. However, i now feel I can handle getting them to sell. Sorry if I got snippy here but yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

She's beautiful, and I wish you luck! I understand how it is to ask for help on something and everyone jump all over you lol. I feel for you. But, again I wish you luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread has run it's dubious lifespan and will now be retired.


----------

